# Liquid carbon bath



## zanguli-ya-zamba (2 Jul 2013)

Hi members,

Yesterday I have put down my 70 G tank because I am living the country for 3 weeks. 
But I keep my 20 G tank running, I wanted to introduce some plants from the 70 to the 20 G but they have a bit of hair algae on it. Not much but I would like to "kill" them before they go in the 20 G set up that is algae free. 
I have very nice staurogyne R. and some crypt. 
So as my title says, I would like to put them in a LC bath to "kill" the hair algae on it, but I don't know how to proceed with quantity and sitting time ? 
I have already cut the leaves attacked etc,..

Thanks for your help guys 

Cheers


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2013)

Hi zanguli, I've used 5ml in 10 litres of water for a carbon bath and left plants in for 30 mins- an hour then straight into dechlorinated water may need to repeat a couple of times, also be aware liquid carbon can adversely affect some plants.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (3 Jul 2013)

Hi Tim 
Thanks for your answer ! 
I have done it yesterday hope that it will do well. 
Thank again


----------



## Bryson375 (16 Aug 2013)

So how did it go?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Aug 2013)

Hi
I did an other method more concentrate one. I have only left the plant for 5 min in it and it did work well.
few days after no more algae !!!

cheers


----------



## ale36 (16 Aug 2013)

could this be used to kill hair algae on moss? i had to rip a mesh of moss from one of my tanks as i had hair algae grow all over it, i separated the algae and the moss as much as i could and put the moss in a tub with water by the window sill to "grow More" but its all full of algae again


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Aug 2013)

ale36 said:


> could this be used to kill hair algae on moss? i had to rip a mesh of moss from one of my tanks as i had hair algae grow all over it, i separated the algae and the moss as much as i could and put the moss in a tub with water by the window sill to "grow More" but its all full of algae again


 
Hi
I think that could work with moss, but it will be better to follow tim's recipe because it is less concentrate and will maybe be less harmfull for the moss.
Before doing this please try to ask to an expert if this can be done with moss.

regards


----------



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

I read about this somewhere and so copied what i read by putting some grasses in neat liquid carbon for 5 mins, 24 hours later no algae and also no grasses..... lol, I now just use a syringe straight onto the hair grass in the running tank once a day, normally gets rid of the algae after a couple of treatments


----------



## Andy D (16 Aug 2013)

ale36 said:


> could this be used to kill hair algae on moss? i had to rip a mesh of moss from one of my tanks as i had hair algae grow all over it, i separated the algae and the moss as much as i could and put the moss in a tub with water by the window sill to "grow More" but its all full of algae again



I would advise against it. I mixed a solution as per this site - James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide and used it to spray on some hair algae on my wood and rocks. Unfortunately it also killed off the majority of the moss I had inadvertently sprayed.


----------

